# got em!!



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Just received my kooks 1.75 headers with catted mid pipes. Couple questions. First any advice on the install. There was mention of having to raise the the engine on the drivers side 2 inches, is this true? Any special tools to make the job easier or just the basics? Also while checking out the mid pipes i noticed LOTS of metal shavings inside the pipe from the machining, is this going to have any negative effect on any components? And finally what makes the high flow cat "high flow" looking at it for the first time made me wonder how it could be high flow with what looks like cardboard inside, although i have never seen the inside of a stock cat. Thanks everyone in advance!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

congrad on your new mods. dont for get the tune at the same time. you will feel a big boost over stock with both done at the same time. so they say. that s my next upgrade


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Never installed a pair........but watched as mine were installed. Not really too difficult........no raising the motor 2". Only complication is the steering rack needs to be unbolted to get drivers side on. (at least it used to be that way,,,there have been some improvements in design recently). I think the pass side is easier installed from the bottom.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

thanks, yeah i just talked to a guy at Kooks, and he said the raising of the motor was only for the 04's. The LS2 only needs the rack moved out of the way, he said just undo the tie rod ends and let the rack hang, and there is plenty of room.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

would you guys recommend getting a full cat back system or just buy the xpipe and some aftermarket mufflers. Just looking for some opinions


----------

